# REW Filters For Dual Mono Subs



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi i have measured and have the filters for my Dual Velodyne Digital Drive subs.

Should i enter the identical filters and values into *each Digital Drive*

e.g Fc 37 Q 3.5 Gain -10

All of these exact same values and filters?
There are more filters then this actually 8 in total.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Phillips,

It usually works best to equalize multiple subs as a single entity, i.e. a singles set of filters if the are all fed from a single equalizer. If your subs are stereo, then you want matching filters for each one.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hey Phillips,
> 
> It usually works best to equalize multiple subs as a single entity, i.e. a singles set of filters if the are all fed from a single equalizer. If your subs are stereo, then you want matching filters for each one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne

The Velodynes have basically a SMS-1 (plus extras) in each sub.

I have set the Yamaha Z9 as Mono (has also true stereo) and connected the subs to both Left and Right outputs.

The EQ is the last stage.

With this setup i load identical REW filters for each sub, *do i also load the same identical Gain and Q for each sub*?

Thanks again


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, if you generated the filters based on a measurement of both subs running you need the same filter settings in each. If any of the filter settings (frequency, gain or Q) are not the same then the filter is not the same.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

JohnM said:


> Yes, if you generated the filters based on a measurement of both subs running you need the same filter settings in each. If any of the filter settings (frequency, gain or Q) are not the same then the filter is not the same.


Thanks John 

I think where i was going wrong was with the gain, but now i think more in theory there is double the SPL in these frequencies due to dual subs.


----------

